# What are the top 5 MBTI types on your dating list?



## NTlazerman

INTJ-for sure my first choice, stabile, no emotion problems or ethical disagreements, introverted, just love them anyway 
INTP-probably my next choice. The same as above, but maybe more spontaneous, though it can be a bad things as well...
ENTP-next, my own type. We would get along well, but you know how chaotic this could be...
ENFJ-I get well along with ENFJ girls. Probelms could still arise from the feeling issues.
ESTP-If we are not looking anything romatic or intellectual, this would be my choice. It would be wild, wild and once again, wild.

Now, if I list the worst ones for me in my opinion:
ISFP- OMG, this does not work at all. I had a short relationship with one ISFP. It did not work. She was very needy, constantly asking what was wrong with me, texting all night, and she lacked every mental aspect I personally love in women. And the unsecurity... no no and no.
ESFJ-The same issues as with any S and F...
ESFP-Just no.
ISFJ-No mental connection. I don't want the woman to make food for me, or clean up after me, as ridiculous as it sounds. (sorry if I'm stereotyping)
ENFP-I have some good ENFP friends, but a relationship? no......


----------



## Grandalf

Croaker said:


> ESFP
> ESFJ


----------



## Croaker

JA Grey said:


> View attachment 240682


lol

One of my close friends is an ESFJ who got her masters of education by doing a two year program at a reputable uni in one year. The first student to ever do so. She travels and works in China right now. She's always sharp as a tack, even if she doesn't like mental masturbation. Also she's a hella good cook and is exceedingly thoughtful. I could go for a girl like that.

I also know ESFPs who are amazing. There is a lot of depth in that Fi if you know how to coax it out. And they put themselves together so well. AAAlso they're so exciting! on to the next thing indeeed.

I guess it comes down to the fact that I don't necessarily want someone who is just like me. I've got intellectual brooding on lock.


----------



## tanstaafl28

1. ISTJ: Because I married her. 
2. ISTJ: Because I married her.
3. ISTJ: Because I married her.
4. ISTJ: Because I married her.
5. ISTJ: Because I married her.

We've been together 19 years, and married for 15.5


----------



## Gossip Goat

I can tell you which one I wouldn't date:

-INTJ

I get along awfully with them.


----------



## monthlydinners

I'm an INFP, but here ya go:

INTJ
ENTJ
ENTP
ENFP
ISTP

Maybe one of each. :crazy:


----------



## sassysquid

I'm an INFP, and here is my list:

INTP
INFJ
INTJ
ENTJ
ENFJ


----------



## Modal Soul

orihara said:


> is GIRL a mbti type? no? fuck of
> 
> estp
> entj
> estj
> enfp
> *enfj (just to test if they're as manipulative as i've heard)*


oh they are
just recently found out this manipulative psycho i know is an ENFJ


i really want to try polyamory because i'm self-absorbed and want all the attention

anyway!

INTJ
ENFP
ISTP
INFP
ExTJ


----------



## daewang

As an INTJ, best choices for me are :

INFJ
ENFJ
ENTP
INTP
ISTP

And worst choices for me are :

ESFJ
ISTJ
ISFJ
ESFP
ENFP


----------



## AshtangiBear

orihara said:


> enfj (just to test if they're as manipulative as i've heard)


I went out with an ENFJ, it was pure hell. Emotional blackmail, reversing them as the victim all the time, accusing you of something false to get their own way, putting you on a guilt trip, passive aggressive, never criticize their family or else all hell breaks lose. Then the emotional outpouring, shouting as loud as they can, sometimes to violence or throwing things. They never let go of past and use the smallest of things against you. Didn't last long for these reasons.

They're not all like this. So do not generalise.


----------



## cannamella

Entp
enfp
intj
entj
isfj


----------



## EricFisher

1.enfj
2.entj
3.entp
4.isfp
5.intp


----------



## Isuckatusernames

If they were loyal and healthy I say:

esfj (never met one but seem interesting)
estp
istp
entp (curious about the hype)
enfj
infp
infj

Couldn't help it, a lot of types intrigue me. I use to be infatuated with intps but I don't think that would be a good pairing for me anymore, idk.


----------



## Elyasis

INTJ's are on nearly everyone's list. I had no idea we were so seductive.


Hmm.


1. ENTP
2. ENFP
3. ESTP
4.ESFP
5. INFJ

It may or may not be in order.


----------



## vinylvanilla

Intj
enfp
entp
infj
enfj


----------



## Kiyohime

ISTP (mysterious, dark sex appeal, intense, gets all the sarcasm and jokes)
INFJ (incredibly romantic, amazing chemistry, intuitive interaction...but with a lot of sensitivity friction interwining between the passion)
INTP (we're similar, yet different in ways that are complementary...somewhat like a long term best friend relationship that could turn into love)
INTJ (arrogance, confidence, and super stable)
ENTJ (everything gets done!...and they make up for my chaos)


----------



## polyangel

ENTP, just... entps



(I guess I'll fill the other 4: Istp, Estp, Estj, Entj)


----------



## Bugs

Infj, intp, intj, isfj, infp


----------



## Waif

ENTP
INTP
INTJ
ENFP
INFJ

(Aand maybe INFP, but possible Apex fallacy...)


----------



## Kiekaa23

Entp
istp
estp
infj
intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

In no particular order:


ENFP
INFP
INFJ
ESFJ (believe it or not)
ISFJ


----------



## KanRen

ISFPs are quite the personality lookers. Woof.

Alternatively, I would not mind an ENTJ woman. A mutually economic and business structured relationship... Hot.


----------



## shackcha

ENTP
ISTP
ESTJ (I would never have guessed this would work but he was my best friend and first love). 
INTJ
ENTJ

My only consistent pattern is being attracted to thinkers, I feel they balance and ground me. I'm slightly more fascinated by Te but also clash a little more with Te users.

In terms of the Enneagram, I tend to be attracted to 7s, 8s, and counterphobic 6s (I'm a 4w5).


----------



## MyName

1/2. ENxP
3/4. xNFJ
5. ISTP


----------



## Stawker

ENFP
ENTJ
INTJ
ENTP
INFJ 

The personality type I just don't want to date: INTP. 

Both my past experiences were with INTJs. While I loved the intensity, there was little room to breathe. I don't particularly mind that, however. But ENFP tops all because of how 'cute' they are -- so easy to manipulate, so easy to play around with.


----------



## Emerl98

ENTP
ISFJ
ENTJ
INFJ
INTJ

I would hate to date another INTP ironically. I would hate to date an ENFJ too.


----------



## Enterprise

lavendersnow said:


> INTP


*_hugs_* Love you too, lavender. Glad you like us, for... whatever reason. Was getting a bit concerned over at the thread in INFJ HQ, lol.



Emerl98 said:


> I would hate to date an ENFJ












Most people around here know my feelings towards ENFJs, lol.


----------



## lavendersnow

Enterprise said:


> *_hugs_* Love you too, lavender. Glad you like us, for... whatever reason. Was getting a bit concerned over at the thread in INFJ HQ, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people around here know my feelings towards ENFJs, lol.


Aw, don't :laughing: I gave you such a hard time with all the questions because sometimes it's more interesting to discuss relationship struggles than triumphs. Trust me, me giving so much attention to discussing INTP-INFJ relationships shows that I care. There a lot of INFJ-other relationships that I just don't care to talk about.

INTPs are considerably easier to get along with than some other types from my personal point of view. You guys could never be at the bottom of my list. It's already reserved lol 

Plus, you guys have some of my favourite functions  In the same way, I think most people who have seen a number of my posts know which types I have personal problems with and INTPs aren't on that list.


----------



## Enterprise

lavendersnow said:


> Aw, don't :laughing: I gave you such a hard time with all the questions because sometimes it's more interesting to discuss relationship struggles than triumphs. Trust me, me giving so much attention to discussing INTP-INFJ relationships shows that I care. There a lot of INFJ-other relationships that I just don't care to talk about.


Oh, for sure. Why burn energy typing such big insightful text walls if you don't care, right? Plus, talking about the negatives with someone helps you work out why they might occur and possibly help minimize them in the future.



lavendersnow said:


> INTPs are considerably easier to get along with than some other types from my personal point of view. You guys could never be at the bottom of my list. It's already reserved lol


We've all got types that can rub us wrong, no shame in that. Wonder what could be in that slot. One of the STPs resisting development, maybe?



lavendersnow said:


> Plus, you guys have some of my favourite functions


I can say the same about you guys, of course. Ni is really cool, and Fe is a drug; Ti is basically our identity, and Se is pretty neat, even if it's inferior. 



lavendersnow said:


> In the same way, I think most people who have seen a number of my posts know which types I have personal problems with and INTPs aren't on that list.


Can't recall what those might be at the moment, but hopefully you come across better-developed members of those types in the future. It can be hard enough with well-developed people of some types, let alone the poorly developed ones.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Icy NiTe said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> ENFP
> INFP


Lol I knew you would answer NFPs lol

I ship it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavendersnow

Enterprise said:


> Oh, for sure. Why burn energy typing such big insightful text walls if you don't care, right? Plus, talking about the negatives with someone helps you work out why they might occur and possibly help minimize them in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> We've all got types that can rub us wrong, no shame in that. Wonder what could be in that slot. One of the STPs resisting development, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I can say the same about you guys, of course. Ni is really cool, and Fe is a drug; Ti is basically our identity, and Se is pretty neat, even if it's inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recall what those might be at the moment, but hopefully you come across better-developed members of those types in the future. It can be hard enough with well-developed people of some types, let alone the poorly developed ones.


There seems to be a pattern, I think, in the types I talk to where the conversation literally goes nowhere, makes everyone frustrated, yet they will not let it go, so I have to. I'd rather abandon a conversation than makes a thread long argument when I can see no conclusion is going to be made out of it. 

I try to have balanced opinions on the types I like and dislike. Because, I've had so many issues with XSTPs IRL, they are literally the only type I've met where it is basically assured that the relationship will end in an argument. Since I don't struggle to make friends and I rarely argue with people IRL, I have little choice but to come to the conclusion that the only people of those two types that I have met, have just been really unhealthy people, which goes beyond their type. Even XSTJs and I can get along, I just don't want a romantic relationship with one.

And thanks, Se inferior is only 'neat' because it comes in the form of saying "Hey, was that truck parked right in front of my house, always there? I swear I've never seen it before?" - later finds out it has been there for a month haha. Or, us simply tripping over things or dropping things all the time. It's nice to hear people say good things about INFJ functions, honestly. It becomes repetitive when you see the same types of people ranting about how all INFJ functions basically suck in comparison to theirs. Ni is specifically the target that people have an issue with. Why? I don't know considering we barely exist in the population - the likelihood you'll ever even meet one of us is beyond slim so I can't help but feel it is mostly always just a very negative preconceived notion caused by immaturity or insecurity or both.

Because most people don't have a dom Ni, or know someone that does - it is very easy for people to go one of two ways - idealise the hell out of us as though we're psychic and can never be wrong (not true), or suggest there's good reason there aren't more of us, because our main function is faulty somehow (I see this a lot). In both cases, it screams out to me, that neither have actually ever met someone of my type. It's like ranting, at any given chance about how much you hate sushi, but you've never even been anywhere near it or been willing to try it.

And you're very correct, it is hard to come across well-developed people of some types. And I hate how that sounds, but I have yet to be proven otherwise and the same types keep cropping up. I like to think that the conflicts I have with some types repeatedly are a result of miscommunication over the internet alone sometimes - because I otherwise don't have conflicts with people of that type, which I think provides clear evidence of that. Also, there are many which appear to be online solely to rant about their life, INFJs included - so trying to amass any kind of normal conversation with them is just not going to happen.


----------



## North Star

Heyyy no-one for an ISFP?? that's a bummer xD
but I suppose I'd love an
INFP
ISTP
or 
ENTP


----------



## trinity17

1. Infp
2. Infj
3. Isfp
4. Enfj
5. Intp


----------



## RexMaximus

@lavendersnow I haven't seen anyone ranting about Ni and how it's bad/dysfunctional. How common is that? I love being an Ni dom


----------



## RexMaximus

@lavendersnow I haven't seen anyone ranting about Ni and how it's bad/dysfunctional. How common is that? I love being an Ni dom


----------



## lavendersnow

RexMaximus said:


> @lavendersnow I haven't seen anyone ranting about Ni and how it's bad/dysfunctional. How common is that? I love being an Ni dom


Surprisingly common. 

Trust me, the hate is on the rise. From very obviously insecure people. I wouldn't say I love being an Ni dom, but I do not feel it is a handicap like some are making it out to be.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

RexMaximus said:


> @lavendersnow I haven't seen anyone ranting about Ni and how it's bad/dysfunctional. How common is that? I love being an Ni dom


I have only seen a few. I thought people thought people don't like Fi?

Anyway mine would be

ENFP, ENTP, INTP and INTJ, and idk ENFJ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redeemofself

Infj
isfj
intj
istj
infp


----------



## cotti

As an INFJ I am usually attracted to : 

ENTJ
INTJ


----------



## nynaeva

redeemofself said:


> Infj
> isfj
> intj
> istj
> infp


It's funny, usually ENTPs like SJ better than other N's, I know 2 ENTP girls who are happily married with ISTJ husbands here, and XSFJs (& ISTJ) would actually be in my dating list too - if I were single.... I love genuinely caring, kind, grounded people (it's a plus if they cook & feed me :crazy The good sides of healthy Fe/Si.

I think our Ne+Ti functions crave some form of grounding & acceptance & normalcy - I'm very attracted to Si/Fe. I love being with N people but I also like how "relaxed" & "normal" I can be with SJs - just be and let be, enjoying life without theorizing too much.


----------



## nynaeva

lavendersnow said:


> Surprisingly common.
> 
> Trust me, the hate is on the rise. From very obviously insecure people. I wouldn't say I love being an Ni dom, but I do not feel it is a handicap like some are making it out to be.


I wanted to add I love your whole introspection/humbleness behavior that's so typical of INFJs :wink:

I think Ni is great on itself, but people don't always understand it, even other Ni dom because it's so personnal.
So there is a part of loneliness attached to it. 


INTJs are fine because they are Te/Fi - they don't care about acceptance from other people. They are fine with being different and not always accepted/understood. It's harder when you are an INFJ with Fe secondary - there is a tension between Ni's uniqueness & loneliness and the desire to connect with other people.


----------



## lavendersnow

nynaeva said:


> I wanted to add I love your whole introspection/humbleness behavior that's so typical of INFJs :wink:
> 
> I think Ni is great on itself, but people don't always understand it, even other Ni dom because it's so personnal.
> So there is a part of loneliness attached to it.
> 
> 
> INTJs are fine because they are Te/Fi - they don't care about acceptance from other people. They are fine with being different and not always accepted/understood. It's harder when you are an INFJ with Fe secondary - there is a tension between Ni's uniqueness & loneliness and the desire to connect with other people.


Thanks roud:

Ni is such an unconscious function that I think it is hard for most to wrap their head around what it is, especially those who don't have it. As well as this, it often appears very obvious to me when someone writes about what Ni is, that they really have no clue and are spreading false information i.e. an Ni dom is psychic, or an Ni dom is not looking at reality. 

I think this is where the huge positive and negative biases are coming from - the people making these huge sweeping generalisations have never met an Ni dom, they're getting all of their information offline. And they decide whether they want to embrace the positives (because they sound cool) or negatives (because they feel another type is undeservedly getting lots of attention).

I think you've put the INTJ and INFJ Ni difference very well - I've observed that too.


----------



## olonny

I answer to this two years ago. I totally change my answer now, basically because I knew nothing about MBTI and functions and people back then. 
I now go for:

ENFJ
INTP
ENTP
ENTJ
INTJ


----------



## nynaeva

olonny said:


> I answer to this two years ago. I totally change my answer now, basically because I knew nothing about MBTI and functions and people back then.
> I now go for:
> 
> ENFJ
> INTP
> ENTP
> ENTJ
> INTJ


How does an ENTP-ENTP couple work in everyday life? Do you get on each others nerves? I've always find my ENTP male friends very charming & intriguing but being in couple with one sounds like a disaster waiting to happen ... or maybe not?


----------



## RexMaximus

nynaeva said:


> How does an ENTP-ENTP couple work in everyday life? Do you get on each others nerves? I've always find my ENTP male friends very charming & intriguing but being in couple with one sounds like a disaster waiting to happen ... or maybe not?


From what I've read and seen people here post, Ni-doms and Ne-doms seem to work really well together as couples as well as mutually desire each other. To Ne doms in a relationship seems like a crash and burn type scenario waiting to happen


----------



## JayShambles

INFJ
ENFJ
ENFP
INTJ 
INFP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## starwars

nynaeva said:


> How does an ENTP-ENTP couple work in everyday life? Do you get on each others nerves? I've always find my ENTP male friends very charming & intriguing but being in couple with one sounds like a disaster waiting to happen ... or maybe not?


I personally think it is a bad idea
Friends, itll be great, but as a couple....no
They both dont really like to follow, unless they are completely on board with the idea, but still they will end up clashing each other. They dont mean to be controlling, but they definitely can look like they want to be in control (of someone else) and it can just add badly. I guess they would both be willing, to not have an ego/arrogant, and compromise all the time. 
Its probably because I live with an ENTP male and I do NOT want to be married to one. I love them as friends, esp the girls, but thats it


----------



## redeemofself

nynaeva said:


> It's funny, usually ENTPs like SJ better than other N's, I know 2 ENTP girls who are happily married with ISTJ husbands here, and XSFJs (& ISTJ) would actually be in my dating list too - if I were single.... I love genuinely caring, kind, grounded people (it's a plus if they cook & feed me :crazy The good sides of healthy Fe/Si.
> 
> I think our Ne+Ti functions crave some form of grounding & acceptance & normalcy - I'm very attracted to Si/Fe. I love being with N people but I also like how "relaxed" & "normal" I can be with SJs - just be and let be, enjoying life without theorizing too much.


About the same. It's that I try to find balance in my life and SJ's are bringing me that. I especially like how ISFJs are caring and genuine (well some of them at least), while I am pretty much scattered and I wouldn't bluntly express my feelings. I search for people who can keep up with me and stay by my side even if I push them out because of fear.


----------



## olonny

nynaeva said:


> How does an ENTP-ENTP couple work in everyday life? Do you get on each others nerves? I've always find my ENTP male friends very charming & intriguing but being in couple with one sounds like a disaster waiting to happen ... or maybe not?


No idea, haven't met any ENTP male yet. However I would very much like to meet one and see how it works as a couple. I mean, I like myself I guess I could like someone just like me!


----------



## RexMaximus

INFJenNiFer said:


> I have only seen a few. I thought people thought people don't like Fi?
> 
> Anyway mine would be
> 
> ENFP, ENTP, INTP and INTJ, and idk ENFJ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get really annoyed with Fe at times. I think that's just a difference between our personalities


----------



## Emerl98

Enterprise said:


> *_hugs_* Love you too, lavender. Glad you like us, for... whatever reason. Was getting a bit concerned over at the thread in INFJ HQ, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people around here know my feelings towards ENFJs, lol.


Lol, what is your opinion on ENFJs?


----------



## zarpandit

I don't have that much experience with dating, but I think I gravitate towards other NTs as they satisfy my need for daily intellectually stimulating conversations. I click really well with my current boyfriend who is a solid INTJ. I sometimes wonder how it would be if he was an ENTJ, because I am the sort of person who likes socialising but I often need someone to talk me into it. Two introverts in a relationship often fall into the trap of just being too stuck in their comfort zone (e.g. pyjamas, Netflix & wine Fridays :tongue.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Isfp
esfp
enfp
intj
infj


----------



## Wolf

Dating List? Are you kidding me? 

:frustrating:


----------



## Misty28

I may be dating an ENFP later on down the road but right now we are just trying to get to know each other. I am hoping it works out though.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

nynaeva said:


> How does an ENTP-ENTP couple work in everyday life? *Do you get on each others nerves?*


Why should we? Are you a little pest? Because not all ENTPs are like that. In fact, most ENTPs should not be like that.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

INTJ
INFJ
ESFJ
ENTP
ISFJ
ISTP
ESTP
ISTJ
ESTJ

Basically the remainder of the mbti that I haven't dated =P

and a few I'd like to repeat. 

mmm INTJs and INFJs


----------



## tinyheart

Anyone else look at "NTs" and vocalize "ents" in your minds? :laughing:

Not an NT but I like to break the rules sometimes. :happy:

How about the types I wouldn't?
-ExFJ: I don't do Fe
-ExTP: The last type I'd allow inside my feelings. I think they'd like that though.
-IxFP: Too congruent
-ESFP: Sorry, dudes, can't deal with the bouncy
-IxTP: Nope.


----------



## SirEarl

In order, I would say...

infj
intj
enfp
enfj
entj
esfj
esfp

Then again, I'm hopeless when it comes to a romantic relationship.


----------



## nynaeva

IDontThinkSo said:


> Why should we? Are you a little pest? Because not all ENTPs are like that. In fact, most ENTPs should not be like that.


I think Ne+Ne may be exhausting in the long term, and Ti+Ti ... well we know how Ti is critical of lots of things, and inf Si for both could be frustrating in homework attribution.


I had ENFP & INTP boyfriends so I know some about Ne+Ne, Ti+Ti & low Si. I don't know about ENTP men though, it could be fun for a flirt to begin with!


@winterishere: talking about myself, the last thing I want to is to get inside a Fi-dom's head, the intensity & value judgement scares me. Actually I think INFPs are the only N I have trouble to get along with. They always end up being unhappy with me for unknown reasons :mellow:. It's like a game I never knew the rules and as a Ti-user, I think it's not worth it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESFP (I'm with one now and they're hands down the most charming of the types) 
ESFJ 
ISTP 
ISFJ 
ESTJ 

Uh am I the only person here with an all sensors list??


----------



## stathamspeacoat

Blue Ribbon said:


> ESFP (I'm with one now and they're hands down the most charming of the types)
> ESFJ
> ISTP
> ISFJ
> ESTJ
> 
> Uh am I the only person here with an all sensors list??


haha well this _is_ an NT forum :laughing:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

stathamspeacoat said:


> haha well this _is_ an NT forum :laughing:


Well, I'm a vey NTPish ESFJ so I can post


----------



## tinyheart

@Blue Ribbon I stamp, your siggy is so lovely. It's reminiscent of those uber romantic and sweet shoujo animes. You can even have Talon's name as an anime title. Everything is just so...weee idk how to describe it. >< :fall:

Just to answer...lemme just name off the types of summa my best pals. :applouse:

ISTJ, ESFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFP :applouse:


----------



## stathamspeacoat

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, I'm a vey NTPish ESFJ so I can post


haha oh I wasn't implying you couldn't post here. 

My experience is that while NTs usually have 1 or 2 sensor types they like, the general preference is another intuitive.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mytinyheart said:


> @Blue Ribbon I stamp, your siggy is so lovely. It's reminiscent of those uber romantic and sweet shoujo animes. You can even have Talon's name as an anime title. Everything is just so...weee idk how to describe it. >< :fall:
> 
> Just to answer...lemme just name off the types of summa my best pals. :applouse:
> 
> ISTJ, ESFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFP :applouse:


Omg sooo cute <3 <3 <3 you're offically my favorite INFP. 



stathamspeacoat said:


> haha oh I wasn't implying you couldn't post here.
> 
> My experience is that while NTs usually have 1 or 2 sensor types they like, the general preference is another intuitive.


Lol I know. It's weird because I identified as ENTP for a really long time because of the Ne + Fe thing and I do have a decent amout of Ti. However, I reconsidered because my Si is too strong. 

So if not ESFJ, I'm ENTP.  

As far as dating goes, I've actually been with a couple of N types before. I was with an INTP once. I don't see how N/S is that big of a deal, but then again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Entp
entj
estp
istp
enfj


----------



## Scarlet.Black

1.intj 
2.enfp 
3.entp
4.entj
5.estp


----------



## atamagasuita

Esfj. Because i want him to cook for me, and everything 
Enfj because i don't know. Lol. Haha. Depends on enfj. I only got one enfj i like. That's all. 
Estp. XD Because i think my guy bestfriend before was estp. XD 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

atamagasuita said:


> Esfj. Because i want him to cook for me, and everything
> Enfj because i don't know. Lol. Haha. Depends on enfj. I only got one enfj i like. That's all.
> Estp. XD Because i think my guy bestfriend before was estp. XD
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


What about the other two?! :shocked:

Also, I think ESFJ'd want you to cook with them, else they get cranky because it's supposed to be a lovey-dovey couple thing.

Hm. Go for INTP! Let's see how that goes!


----------



## atamagasuita

mytinyheart said:


> What about the other two?! :shocked:
> 
> Also, I think ESFJ'd want you to cook with them, else they get cranky because it's supposed to be a lovey-dovey couple thing.
> 
> Hm. Go for INTP! Let's see how that goes!


I'm actually open to any type. I had dated with INTP, video games, anime, series, movies. XD geeky stuffs. It's actually fun.


----------



## atamagasuita

mytinyheart said:


> What about the other two?! :shocked:
> 
> Also, I think ESFJ'd want you to cook with them, else they get cranky because it's supposed to be a lovey-dovey couple thing.
> 
> Hm. Go for INTP! Let's see how that goes!


And i have dated with esfj too. Haha. XD yeah, he hates me for being me. Joke. Haha..xD 

But i like esfj's fatherly type. Haha. XD and they really knows how to take care of u. And, they're a good cuddler. Probably because of Feeler type. Nyaha. XD 

But they're so J, and I'm so P. Haha. So sometimes i piss him off.  

And he's so Fe, mostly im Fi, so i piss him off

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

So i wanna try dating enfj, estp, istp, enfp, entj, esfp.. Because i think i haven't dated one yet! 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enterprise

Sharing judging axes (Fi/Te and Ti/Fe) means you make decisions and think about and judge the world in a similar way.

Sharing perceiving axes (Ni/Se and Ne/Si) means you observe and experience the world in a similar way.

If either of these differ there has to be some mutual willingness and openness to understanding a new way of looking at the world or making judgements/decisions.

Personally I think differing perceiving axes are more surmountable than differing judging axes, but that could be because I'm a judging dom.

I think socionics' unvalued function stack should be taken into account as well. If you look at INFJ/INTP, INTPs may not _value_ Ni--they naturally prefer not to use it--but it actually has the same _strength_ as INFJ Ni; same with INFJ Ne and INTP Ne. Something to consider in this pair though is that INFJ aspiration to fulfill and develop their inferior Se is not something the INTP will be good at modeling for at all, as Se is an INP's absolute worst function (PoLR, same strength as inferior, and unvalued).

Since type flips (INTP --> ESFJ) share all the same functions but in inverse order ("duality" in socionics), it's often considered "ideal," hypothetically. But oft-overlooked factors in pairings is enneagram, and the simple fact that not everyone wants the same things. Hypothetically, I "should" pair with an ESFJ, or maybe ISFJ, but I personally like the NFJs better, even though we don't share our same perceptions on the world. However, type doesn't really even play into who you meet, like, date. It's a hypothetical tool to potentially identify relationship weaknesses and strengths.

But anyway, my list.

1. ENFJ
2. INFJ
3. ESFJ
4. ENFP
5. ESTP


----------



## Mmmm

INTJ female, I definitely prefer judging vs perceiving:

1) ENFJ -love, love, love
2) ESFJ - I like their way of making you feel at home & comfortable
3) INFJ - I get along well with this type, except I can get on their nerves sometimes 
4) INTJ - fellow type might be a good match
5) ENTJ - could be interesting 

I prefer intuitive types because we seem to understand each other better. I'm attracted to a charismatic leader. Power when used for the greater good is so sexy. :wink: Humility & modesty are important qualities in an effective leader.


----------



## Exquisitor

I think roughly:

ENTP,
INTJ,
INTP,
INFJ,
ENTJ.

I can imagine there'd be individual Sensors that I'd get along with really well, etc., but in general these seem like the most obvious personality compatibilities for me.


----------



## kvankramer

Theres quite a few good matches:
ESTJ (opposite but the match is good) 
And then:
ENTP
INTP? can't imagine but...
INFP
ENFP
ENTJ


----------



## Finny

INFP (very thoughtful and can get into deep theoretical conversation with) 
ENFP (thoughtful as well, a little more optimistic about it though usually, and very sweet)
INTJ (tend to be very intelligent and easy to get along with as long as you're being logical)
ESFJ (I've met a lot of boring ones, but there's some with a lot of passion and determination which I love)
Maybe ENTJ - not so sure on that one it's usually a hit or miss with me in terms of getting along


----------



## IamHereToMakeyouInsane

I don't know.

Shit....


----------



## Unicorn Attack

Enfp
istp
estp
enfj
intj


----------

